# Der Perfekte Server mit Debian Wheezy und Dovecot



## camelcase (18. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir meinen Rootserver mit Debian Wheezy per debootstrap neu aufgesetzt. Anschließend habe ich versucht, den Server anhand von diesem Tutorial HowtoForge Linux Tutorials » Der Perfekte Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) mit BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3] einzurichten (ich weiß, das Tutorial ist für Squeeze und nicht für Wheezy).

Nun habe ich auf dem Server (example.de) drei Domains eingerichtet und darunter jeweils eine Mailbox angelegt. Wenn ich nun Mails an diese Postfächer sende, kommt nur bei einer der drei Mailadressen die Mail an. Bei den anderen zwei Adressen bekomme ich sofort ein Bounce zurück mit dem Betreff "Unzustellbar".
Glücklicherweise habe ich noch einen vServer von dem ich die Mails absende. Somit gibt's zumindest von beiden Servern Logfiles zum ganzen Vorgang:

Log auf sendendem Server (beispiel.de) an bouncenden Empfänger (geht_nicht@example.de). Auf dem empfangenden Server wird NICHTS davon geloggt!:

```
Oct 18 06:52:06 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30257]: connect from pD9FE7E10.dip.t-dialin.net[217.254.126.16]
Oct 18 06:52:06 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30257]: warning: SASL authentication failure: realm changed: authentication aborted
Oct 18 06:52:06 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30257]: warning: pD9FE7E10.dip.t-dialin.net[217.254.126.16]: SASL DIGEST-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure
Oct 18 06:52:06 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30257]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from pD9FE7E10.dip.t-dialin.net[217.254.126.16]: 550 5.1.1 <geht_nicht@example.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual mailbox table; from=<mail@beispiel.de> to=<geht_nicht@example.de> proto=ESMTP helo=<NBHP>
```
Log auf sendendem Server (beispiel.de) an funktionierenden Empfänger (geht@funktionierende-domain.de):

```
Oct 18 07:00:09 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30350]: connect from pD9FE7E10.dip.t-dialin.net[217.254.126.16]
Oct 18 07:00:09 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30350]: warning: SASL authentication failure: realm changed: authentication aborted
Oct 18 07:00:09 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30350]: warning: pD9FE7E10.dip.t-dialin.net[217.254.126.16]: SASL DIGEST-MD5 authentication failed: authentication failure
Oct 18 07:00:09 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30350]: 893CB28E0009: client=pD9FE7E10.dip.t-dialin.net[217.254.126.16], sasl_method=LOGIN, sasl_username=mail@beispiel.de
Oct 18 07:00:09 vs01 postfix/cleanup[30354]: 893CB28E0009: message-id=<002101cdaced$73ebeb00$5bc3c100$@beispiel.de>
Oct 18 07:00:09 vs01 postfix/qmgr[9673]: 893CB28E0009: from=<mail@beispiel.de>, size=2826, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 18 07:00:10 vs01 postfix/smtp[30355]: 893CB28E0009: to=<geht@funktionierende-domain.de>, relay=mail.funktionierende-domain.de[xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]:25, delay=0.55, delays=0.15/0.01/0.25/0.14, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as A6E6518F8068)
Oct 18 07:00:10 vs01 postfix/qmgr[9673]: 893CB28E0009: removed
Oct 18 07:00:12 vs01 postfix/smtpd[30350]: disconnect from pD9FE7E10.dip.t-dialin.net[217.254.126.16]
```
Die dazugehörige Log vom empfangenden Server:

```
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/smtpd[2764]: connect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/smtpd[2764]: 60EAF18F8069: client=localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/cleanup[2759]: 60EAF18F8069: message-id=<002101cdaced$73ebeb00$5bc3c100$@beispiel.de>
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/qmgr[5212]: 60EAF18F8069: from=<mail@beispiel.de>, size=3512, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/smtpd[2764]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas amavis[21089]: (21089-04) Passed CLEAN {RelayedOpenRelay}, [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]:38573 [217.254.126.16] <mail@beispiel.de> -> <geht@funktionierende-domain.de>, Queue-ID: A6E6518F8068, Message-ID: <002101cdaced$73ebeb00$5bc3c100$@beispiel.de>, mail_id: SxthX_aCUnmO, Hits: -0.007, size: 3047, queued_as: 60EAF18F8069, 709 ms
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/smtp[2760]: A6E6518F8068: to=<geht@funktionierende-domain.de>, relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=0.85, delays=0.11/0.02/0.01/0.71, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 from MTA(smtp:[127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0 Ok: queued as 60EAF18F8069)
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/qmgr[5212]: A6E6518F8068: removed
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas dovecot: lda(geht@funktionierende-domain.de): sieve: msgid=<002101cdaced$73ebeb00$5bc3c100$@beispiel.de>: stored mail into mailbox 'INBOX'
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/pipe[2765]: 60EAF18F8069: to=<geht@funktionierende-domain.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.3, delays=0.1/0.02/0/0.18, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via dovecot service)
Oct 18 06:59:54 jonas postfix/qmgr[5212]: 60EAF18F8069: removed
```
Komme leider nicht dahinter, warum die Mail an geht_nicht@example.de nicht ankommt aber die Mail an geht@funktionierende-domain.de schon. Dachte schon an die MX Records - die sind aber identisch. Beide Adressen sind gleichermaßen über ISPConfig3 angelegt worden.

Liegen die SASL Auth Fehler am sendenden oder empfangenden Server?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Frank


----------



## Till (18. Okt. 2012)

Die sasl Fehler liegen auf dem sendenden Server. Auf dem empfangenden Server liegt kein problem vor soweit ich sehen kann, es kommt halt nur garnicht erst eine mail an, daher wird auch nichts geloggt.

Hast Du die domain vielleicht auch auf dem sendenden server eingerichtet ( die domain reicht, es muss nicht die emailadresse eingerichtet sein), dann wird sie nämlich nicht an den neuen server übermittelt auch wenn die dns records stimmen.


----------



## camelcase (18. Okt. 2012)

Danke Dir, Till! Das war's gewesen. Du bist spitze!

Da hätt ich doch einfach mal mit meiner T-Oxxxne Mailadresse testen sollen...


----------

